# My mare's boyfriend!



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

I finally got some pics of the stallion my mare was put to.
His name Is 'Splendacrest Zafire'
His dam is 'Splendacrest Firesprite'
His sire is 'Zakah Zahara' (exp UAE)
His grandsire is 'Toledo Joe' (QH)
HIs granddam is 'Silver Crocus' (TB)


















These are pics of one of Zafire's foals who was foaled in 2005. This is Splendacrest Adage.


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

Also, Zafire has not yet started his endurance career. He will be broken as a 5yo later this year and started in endurance. He is expected to go very far in his carrer.


----------



## Horse_love999 (Mar 17, 2007)

Wow the Stallion is Beautiful!    As well as the mare and foal, there all so adorable! 


.:chelsea:.   :lol: :lol:


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

:wink: He's a handsome fellow! And awww, babies, so cute!


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

He's beautiful! And the babies are soo cute!!


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks! I'm hoping my mare's foal will be just as gorgeous!


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

AWWWWWW!!!!!


----------

